# 19/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Oct 26, 2010)

Week 18 started out S...L...O...W... but ended up with a good many nice entries by the end. Was worried there for a while! 

Still having trouble with folks posting old photos that were not taken during the time frame of the challenge thread they are posting them to. I hate to have them removed, but the whole reason for this thing is to encourage everyone to get out and shoot more photos. I've got tons of photos on CD's and on my hard drive that would work great for some of the themes we've used, but that would defeat the whole purpose here. 

So I ask again... Please refrain from posting photos taken outside the currently running thread's time frame. 

Now, with the danged policing out of the way, let's get on with week 19! I think I have a theme that will generate some interesting shots this week. The theme is...

REFLECTION

It can be a mirrored view of a sky on a smooth lake surface... a self portrait taken by shooting into a mirror... a portrait of someone next to a mirror... the possibilities are endless. I can't wait to see what some of you come up with.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 27, 2010)

got a few thoughts on this one chris, gotta wait for the wind to die down first !!!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a good one for this,if I can get permission to shoot it.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet. Can't wait to see what ya'll come up with!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2010)

*Okay - I'll get it started.*

Go Dawgs - toast the Gators!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 28, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Go Dawgs - toast the Gators!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 28, 2010)

Guess since all I seem to do right now is duck and goose hunt alot of my pics are very realted to this 

But it is a reflection  and it took a while to get some sun and have the wind die down for the shot


----------



## Crickett (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Guess since all I seem to do right now is duck and goose hunt alot of my pics are very realted to this
> 
> But it is a reflection  and it took a while to get some sun and have the wind die down for the shot



I like it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 28, 2010)

i like it too mike !!!  

here is my submission , it took many tries to get the dog in the right position !!! she had a flyin' squirrel up the tree behind here and it was all i could do to get her to even look at the pond !


----------



## Crickett (Oct 28, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i like it too mike !!!
> 
> here is my submission , it took many tries to get the dog in the right position !!! she had a flyin' squirrel up the tree behind here and it was all i could do to get her to even look at the pond !




Too cute!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 28, 2010)

Those were all worth the efforts


----------



## Browtine (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 29, 2010)

I was out front this morning and was looking at my dad's truck and thought that the bumper would work for reflection. It took forever for my sister to get our dog to be still but we finnaly got a good shot.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2010)

*Me*

Not very creative but this is the best I can do for this weeks challenge.


----------



## kc6bsm (Oct 29, 2010)

Not much creativity here either but it was all I could get also.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2010)

kc6bsm said:


> Not much creativity here either but it was all I could get also.




Nice job Rebecca! I like it!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 29, 2010)

*Reflection*

of REFLECTION of REFLECTION


----------



## Browtine (Oct 30, 2010)

More great shots. How you liking that flash, Christy?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2010)

Browtine said:


> More great shots. How you liking that flash, Christy?



I love it! I got the pocket bouncer & diffuser for it last week.


----------



## cornpile (Oct 31, 2010)

Well,I wanted to shoot a old rock quarry pool.Man, it would have been a good reflection shot,wouldnt let me in to get it .So,heres a Elkhorn creek shot.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like I may miss this week. Been having dizzy spells all day. Don't feel like messin' with the camera. If I feel better tomorrow I may squeeze somethin' in before the thread closes, but it ain't happenin' tonight...


----------



## Browtine (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, with this week's time frame officially expired I missed out for the first time since we started this. I got home from work so excited about gettin' out and huntin' that I totally forgot about taking a photo. 

About to post week 20's thread now. Maybe I'll get one for it.


----------

